# 3 Strains



## magoebel (Dec 4, 2021)

Day 32 of 72 of flowering. My best grow so far. OG, Durban Poison, Grapestomper


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

Cool beans!

plants look happy too

is the Durban Poison the one that tastes like licorice , anise , pepper , and very motivational?


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 4, 2021)

looking good. excellent work!!


----------



## magoebel (Dec 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Cool beans!
> 
> plants look happy too
> 
> is the Durban Poison the one that tastes like licorice , anise , pepper , and very motivational?


Thank you! It’s my first time growing the strain. I’m not sure.  If that’s what it’s supposed to be like, then I hope so.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Thank you! It’s my first time growing the strain. I’m not sure.  If that’s what it’s supposed to be like, then I hope so.



lots of DP out there...

just curious , is your plant from seeds or clone?

if seed , what was your source?

thanks


----------



## magoebel (Dec 4, 2021)

All three of my plants are clones from a dispensary. I planted them into Ocean Forest soil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

magoebel said:


> All three of my plants are clones from a dispensary. I planted them into Ocean Forest soil.



cool beans

what state is the dispensary in?.....just curious


----------



## _gira_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Super cool looking all of them, would love some macros!  gj


----------



## magoebel (Dec 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> cool beans
> 
> what state is the dispensary in?.....just curious



I’m in Southern California


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

magoebel said:


> I’m in Southern California



awesome....I did 14:years in Reseda , Canoga Park , Van Nuys....the Valley rocked during the 60’s

ive heard that the porn industry has taken over the Valley

last place I lived was north of the Valley , up in the mountains in Ojai......what a blast 68 -69


----------



## magoebel (Dec 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome....I did 14:years in Reseda , Canoga Park , Van Nuys....the Valley rocked during the 60’s
> 
> ive heard that the porn industry has taken over the Valley
> 
> last place I lived was north of the Valley , up in the mountains in Ojai......what a blast 68 -69



I wish I could say it was still awesome. It takes an hour and a half to go one way most places in the valley. Lots of gentrification and our summers are hotter and longer every year. Ojai is beautiful and I’ve known many people who still go there to relax and rejuvenate. As for the porn industry…not sure. The last news I heard was they were pissed off because a law was passed requiring them to use condoms. 

I’m just glad I can legally grow up to 6 plants.  Cheers!


----------

